# Nasa harap mo na kasi ang prinsesa, naghahanap ka pa ng echosera



## alkor

"Nasa harap mo na kasi ang prinsesa, naghahanap ka pa ng echosera." I  only understand the words, "in front of you is the princess..." but how do you translate the latter part? and what is echosera in English? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rockjon

"naghahanap ka pa ng echosera." I think it means you are still looking for the liar.  I think echosera means liar. It's one of those spanish loan words.


----------



## niernier

A person who tells unnecessary lies is called an echosera. I am not sure about the -era suffix if it's of Spanish origin, but in Tagalog, it denotes a feminine title. Echos means lie, so echosera/echosero is generally used to mean liar.

We can have this translated to:

You've already found the princess but you are still in search for pretenders. 

Literally,

The princess is already in front of you but you are still looking for liars.


----------

